# My new hs55



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey guys finally jumped into a Honda 2 stage I have been a big fan and own a hs621 and hs521. 

I found this on a fb market place post and one Benjamin Bill later I own her.

The guy got it from a neighbor who was moving south. Hadn't tried to start it for 2 years so I figured it didn't run.

When I got there we tried to start it he wasn't even sure the procedure. It started first pull and ran great. The only thing the impeller is making a funny noise sounds like a bearing. 

Other then that here she is. Minimal rust I am planning on changing the oil, replacing both belts and what I think is the bearing.

How involved is doing one ? Any special tools needed ect?









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Minimal rust I am planning on changing the oil, replacing both belts and what I think is the bearing.


Put a set of skid shoes on the to-do list. You got a great deal.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

there is a very good video on you-tube on replacing the auger belt on a Honda. most older hondas use this procedure. . you have to split the machine in half to replace the auger belt and bearing.

it's really not too hard if you follow the instructions in video. just make sure you tie the auger control handle down when you put the bucket back on or else you you mess up the auger brake. you can check that brake by looking from the bottom by removing the bottom plate.

great deal on this blower. do a full service also. lubricating all moving parts, adjusting cables, oil and spark plug change. check belts. siphon out old gas and put new gas treated with stabilizer. i would also check shear pins. make sure all nuts and bolts are there ( they come out from vibration ) and tight.

there is probably more that others may chime in on.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty good deal you got there.
Skid shoes are definitely needed.
I think orangputeh, covered it all (or at least most of it).
Make sure tires are not over inflated, it is very common for them to have well over the 7-8psi (may be a bit off here), I've gotten a few with more than 30psi.....!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> there is a very good video on you-tube on replacing the auger belt on a Honda. most older hondas use this procedure. . you have to split the machine in half to replace the auger belt and bearing.
> 
> it's really not too hard if you follow the instructions in video. just make sure you tie the auger control handle down when you put the bucket back on or else you you mess up the auger brake. you can check that brake by looking from the bottom by removing the bottom plate.
> 
> ...


ive seen the video it doesnt look too difficult i have split the blower with an ariens st724.

so once you split the bucket and the tractor it looks like there is one bolt for the impeller pulley then i comes off and the bearing retainer and bearing are behind it and can be pulled off after?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

You'll be very happy with that machine once serviced. Congrats.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

on the 55 , I believe there is a bolt holding the impeller to the bucket if it's like my 50.

yes , then there are 3 small bolts holding the bearing retainer. even if the bearing is not too bad , i replace it anyway. 

also check the side bearings where the auger shafts connect to the bucket on sides. I have only had to replace one out of about 12 so far.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the impeller and augers are coming apart impeller and auger bearings should be replaced on a machine 20+ years old.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

jtclays said:


> I don't think those come factory with grease zerks on the augers:surprise: Definitely pull those shear pins and make sure the augers spin free of the shaft. I think that has a full length auger shaft, not just the little stubs the newer ones have. If they spin nice and free, I'd still pull the hole front end and at least grease the shaft. Personally I'd take the time while it's warm to drill, tap and fit zerks if it indeed doesn't have them. Lots of those front end parts are no longer available new.


My hs55 does not have grease zerks no. Good idea to fit them. Thanks! 

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If the impeller and augers are coming apart impeller and auger bearings should be replaced on a machine 20+ years old.


Y, what do you think about repacking those bearings like donyboy73 on you tube does?

if you pull the seal cover off and clean and inspect the ball bearings and they look good couldn't you repack with grease?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jtclays said:


> I don't think those come factory with grease zerks on the augers:surprise: Definitely pull those shear pins and make sure the augers spin free of the shaft. I think that has a full length auger shaft, not just the little stubs the newer ones have. If they spin nice and free, I'd still pull the hole front end and at least grease the shaft. Personally I'd take the time while it's warm to drill, tap and fit zerks if it indeed doesn't have them. Lots of those front end parts are no longer available new.


JT, how many would you install? maybe 2 on each side? is this difficult to do?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

changed the oil on the HS55 today. i have new belts, bearings, shoes coming in the mail.

while looking at the impeller there is quite a gap between that and the housing. has anyone put a the clearance mod/kit on one of these? i did on an ariens st724 and man it really woke it up. i am sure it would do the same on these.


----------

